# European Tail Light Change Out



## 27spots (Sep 14, 2005)

Hello,
Thought I'd post a very quick how-to with images on changing the OEM US taillights to the European taillights. It's _very_ easy to do. 
The part numbers:
8P4 945 096 Rear Light LH Outer
8P4 945 095 Rear Light RH Outer
The basic info (taken from a post in Audiworld.com):

_Quote »_First, take a look at the assembly--see the threaded shaft?? OK, now open the hatch and pop off the cover on the inside behind the taillight. The left side will come completely off; the right side also has the fuel cover release attached so it just hangs. Inside, you'll see a long "bolt" that's screwed onto the aforementioned shaft. There's a slot in the head--you can either use a screwdriver or pliers to loosen it and unscrew it. This should release the assembly. It just pivots off the body. Disconnect the wiring. Reverse the procedure to install--make sure that the 2 "bumps" on the front of the assembly go into the connectors on the body. Also be carefull to not drop the bolt when reattaching. If you're lucky, it'll fall into the spare tire well....

And the images [I know how you guys like large images







]:
The Cover inside the trunk behind the driver side taillight









With a rachet taking out the bolt









With the taillight off









Another view with the taillight off









With the taillight on









Another view with the taillight on









It's very easy to swap out!


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (27spots)*

how much were the lights???


_Modified by AU-297 at 1:41 PM 1-10-2006_


----------



## misterq (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (27spots)*

We're saying no coding, compatibilty issues or surprises?


----------



## 27spots (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (AU-297)*

Got them from http://www.euro-audi-parts.com... $118.98 for the pair.
And no surprises, no coding nor compatibility issues. The hazards, turn signals, parking lights, and brake lights work just as they should. I thought I was going to need to change out the bulbs, but I didn't even have to do that.



_Modified by 27spots at 4:47 PM 1-10-2006_


----------



## Pannikattk (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (27spots)*

Excuse my ignorance...but what is the difference exactly between the US and euro tail lights? Any pictures to illustrate?
Thx


----------



## 27spots (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (Pannikattk)*

The US turn signals are red. The European turn signals are amber. 
For those fashionably inclined, the turn signals match all around with the euro lights.











_Modified by 27spots at 4:46 PM 1-10-2006_


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (27spots)*


_Quote, originally posted by *27spots* »_Got them from http://www.euro-audi-parts.com... $118.98 for the pair.
And yes, no coding nor compatibility issues. The hazards, turn signals, parking lights, and break lights work just as they should. I thought I was going to need to change out the bulbs, but I didn't even have to do that.

_Modified by 27spots at 4:42 PM 1-10-2006_

Sweet... Thanks for the new mod to add to my list.


----------



## misterq (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (AU-297)*

x2


----------



## stlgrym3 (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (27spots)*


_Quote, originally posted by *27spots* »_Got them from http://www.euro-audi-parts.com... $118.98 for the pair.
_Modified by 27spots at 4:47 PM 1-10-2006_

i went to the site and didn't see any parts for 8p a3, where did u see it?


----------



## 27spots (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (stlgrym3)*

You'll probably have to email them. That's what I did.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (27spots)*


_Quote, originally posted by *27spots* »_The US turn signals are red. The European turn signals are amber.

And people in the US want amber while those in Europe want red.








IMHO, the red is a far better look. More clean and smooth looking. Especially on a red car. In fact, shortly after I got my car I showed the product brochure to a coworker. He pointed to the amber signals on the rear and said; Ewww, that looks terrible! I looked at it and agreed, but could not believe that was what my car looked like. I quickly ran down to my car and was quite relived to see red signals instead of the amber ones shown in the brochure.


----------



## Patronus (Nov 14, 2003)

Looks is one thing, safety and visibility is another. I could not wait to get the amber signals (even on my red car) to minimize chances of getting rear ended waiting for a left turn. I prioritize safety and visibility WAY over looks.


----------



## OO3 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (MisterJJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_
And people in the US want amber while those in Europe want red.








IMHO, the red is a far better look. More clean and smooth looking. Especially on a red car. In fact, shortly after I got my car I showed the product brochure to a coworker. He pointed to the amber signals on the rear and said; Ewww, that looks terrible! I looked at it and agreed, but could not believe that was what my car looked like. I quickly ran down to my car and was quite relived to see red signals instead of the amber ones shown in the brochure.


Are you kidding? Someday when you get rear ended when making a turn you will understand why red turn signals suck








Red turns do not grab the other drivers attention like amber will. Probably why amber is the only color turn signal you will see on European models. I was highly disappointed when I got my A3 to find out the damn American cars did not come with amber since all the pics I saw before I purchased, like the broucher, had amber. 
I myself have come a little close to a car I thought was just slowing down for a stop light with several car lengths in front of him, only to find out he was turning into a parking lot because the damn red turn signal blended with the brake light.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Patronus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patronus* »_Looks is one thing, safety and visibility is another. I could not wait to get the amber signals (even on my red car) to minimize chances of getting rear ended waiting for a left turn. I prioritize safety and visibility WAY over looks.

I can see your point. Especially if you live in an area that gets a lot of bad weather or snow. I'm in SoCal where there are very few days of poor visibility so I simply never gave a thought to any of the safety aspects. Like I said, IMHO, the red LOOKS better.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (27spots)*


_Quote, originally posted by *27spots* »_The basic info (taken from a post in Audiworld.com):

You're welcome.....


----------



## carygott (Nov 8, 2005)

*AU-297 what do you think of your new 3.2 ??*

my new A3Q arrives in a few days . . .
can't wait !!
what do you thinkk of your new Audi?
What are you doing about engine break-in ?
what mods do you think you will do?
I'm certainly going to do the tail lights to european w/yellow turn
where do I find good info about chipping an engine?
cary gott
winemaker, napa valley
taylors refresher
[email protected]


----------



## nrdempress (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (27spots)*

Do you think you can take a picture of the entire back of the car with the lights on and off? I'd like to see what the lights look like in "context." If possible, I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## 27spots (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (nrdempress)*

Hope this helps. Not easy timing the snapshot with the hazards on and tt's a bit overcast today.



















_Modified by 27spots at 1:54 PM 1-13-2006_


----------



## nrdempress (Jul 17, 2005)

Extremely helpful, thanks 27spots!! This is definitely something I'm going to consider soon.


----------



## Mud_Shui_Ah (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: (nrdempress)*

can't we just get an amber bulb?


----------



## Mogul2001 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (27spots)*


_Quote, originally posted by *27spots* »_Hope this helps. Not easy timing the snapshot with the hazards on and tt's a bit overcast today.
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...7.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...8.jpg


Thanks for the pictures, now can somebody post two shots like theese with the US tail lights for comparison ?


----------



## snaprhead7 (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (Mogul2001)*

looks good, but whats with the AOL guy next to your badge?


----------



## 27spots (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (snaprhead7)*

Haha! Pick one to your liking:
1. I work for AOL?
2. I put it on to see how long it'll take someone to steal it?
3. I put it on to annoy those crazy fake badgers?
4. Hey, it's an AOL guy presenting the 2.0T!


----------



## logicallychallenged (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (Mud_Shui_Ah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mud_Shui_Ah* »_can't we just get an amber bulb?

I had the same question. Is the turn signal bulb on American spec cars made in amber? I see the Benz has a red lamp but amber when lit.
I would like to keep the lenses, and change the bulb, is that possible?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (MisterJJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_And people in the US want amber while those in Europe want red.









you're right about that. 

just a thought... you may be able to buy from a euro-source, and get a rebate if you mail your old ones back?


----------



## agarc (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: (logicallychallenged)*

I believe the North American lenses are solid red plastic. An amber bulb wouldn't be as effective as the genuine European-spec lense, which was designed to show a true amber color when lit.

I've asked before and I'll ask again. Audi: Why change the tailights for North America when 1) it's safer to have amber signals and 2) asthetically the look is unchanged when signals are not in use?!? And why bother disabling rear fog lights on the A3 (electronically, bulbs/wiring is intact) when all other Audi models sold here (except the TT) have them?!?
It doesn't make any sense!








I emailed Audi about the taillights before, and they replied saying that American's prefer red turn signals. Where in the world are they getting their data from? And how does that fly when the euro-spec ones look solid red?


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: (logicallychallenged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *logicallychallenged* »_I see the Benz has a red lamp but amber when lit.

With the right optics and visual trickery designed in from the get-go, you can get an arrangement that looks very close to red when off but amber when lit (like a Mk4 Jetta or B5 Passat..they look almost red when off (though not quite perfectly red) but shine amber).
If you take a red lense lamp designed for a clear bulb (so therefore a red signal) and stick an amber bulb in there, it'll be amber-ish but not really the right shade of amber ultimately. Also, with two layers of "tint" (amber on the bulb and red on the lens) the intensity won't quite be what it should be either.


----------



## logicallychallenged (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (gti_matt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_matt* »_
If you take a red lense lamp designed for a clear bulb (so therefore a red signal) and stick an amber bulb in there, it'll be amber-ish but not really the right shade of amber ultimately. Also, with two layers of "tint" (amber on the bulb and red on the lens) the intensity won't quite be what it should be either.

Good points, I should have reasoned that.
By the way, do the european lamps have the side markers and reflectors on the side???


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (logicallychallenged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *logicallychallenged* »_By the way, do the european lamps have the side markers and reflectors on the side???

They're identical to the US version--except they use amber plastic instead of the red for the turn signal.


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (mike3141)*

its a little hard to tell from the pics, but does the turn signal section look red when the lights are off or amber?


----------



## agarc (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: (mack73)*

It looks red... That's the point of confusion. Why Audi of America felt a need to simply remove the amber signal - when the European version already had all-red-look with amber signals. It doesn't make sense.

I feel like a decision was made on a phone call, without looking at the actual car:
American Audi rep: "So, what color are the tail lights going to be?"
German Audi rep: "Well, the EU requires amber turn signals but"
American Audi rep (interrupting): "Well, Americans don't like amber. Red's cool. We want red."
German Audi rep: "But I was saying,"
American Audi rep: "Red. Red's good."
German Audi rep: "Fine. [hangs up phone] Stupid Americans."


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (mack73)*

The picture is accurate. You can tell it's not red, but the red section above the turn signal section makes it look redder than it is.


----------



## mondomon (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (mike3141)*

US Version for a comparision.








Do you think it is possible to take new pics of the EU taillights in better lighting?


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (27spots)*

Are the European A3 tail lights identical (other than the red/amber issue) to the North American tail lights- I work in Europe, live in the USA- wondering if it might be cheaper for me to buy them here and take them home.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (skotti)*

Yes, they're identical.

_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_wondering if it might be cheaper for me to buy them here and take them home.

It should be cheaper since you'll be bypassing the middle man and the shipping. I'd think you'd still have to pay the import duty...


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_Are the European A3 tail lights identical (other than the red/amber issue) to the North American tail lights- I work in Europe, live in the USA- wondering if it might be cheaper for me to buy them here and take them home.

That's a killer commute!


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (dan-phx)*

While both look factory correct in their own ways....I prefer the red. Tinted my others red as well. No amber(static) for me. Flashing only.


----------



## 27spots (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (mondomon)*

In the sun and just slighty away from the sun. 
















Btw, my lights automatically went on for the second shot. 


_Modified by 27spots at 3:13 PM 1-20-2006_


----------



## 27spots (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (27spots)*

I should've thought of this one earlier... side by side comparison:


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (dan-phx)*

What is the difference that I am looking for?


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (Pretarion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pretarion* »_What is the difference that I am looking for?

If you can't tell the difference that means you might be color blind. 
I'm Red-Green color blind and i can't tell a difference.


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (Rogerthat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogerthat* »_
If you can't tell the difference that means you might be color blind. 
I'm Red-Green color blind and i can't tell a difference.









You're not missing much. There's very little difference between the all red and red/amber lense when not illuminated.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (dan-phx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dan-phx* »_
That's a killer commute!









Yeah...but I do have a few air miles!








Wish my suit case allowance were bigger...think of the A3 upgrades I could do...


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (27spots)*


_Quote, originally posted by *27spots* »_Got them from http://www.euro-audi-parts.com... $118.98 for the pair.
And no surprises, no coding nor compatibility issues. The hazards, turn signals, parking lights, and brake lights work just as they should. I thought I was going to need to change out the bulbs, but I didn't even have to do that.

27spots- Thanks for posting all the information. I'm sold. Did you have to call europrice to place the order? I was poking around on thier website and didn't see a way to order online. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something.
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## 27spots (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (dan-phx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dan-phx* »_27spots- Thanks for posting all the information. I'm sold. Did you have to call europrice to place the order? I was poking around on thier website and didn't see a way to order online. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something.
Thanks,
Dan

No problem! We're all community here.








I emailed Europrice.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (27spots)*

I find it ironic that DOT requires amber lens turn signals in the front but not the back, while Europe is OK with clears in the front but require amber in the back!


----------



## agarc (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (QUATTR0)*

There are a lot of DOT specifications that don't make sense.
We (North Americans) just have a different standard of driving habits/regulations. Poorer standards.

_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_I find it ironic that DOT requires amber lens turn signals in the front but not the back, while Europe is OK with clears in the front but require amber in the back!


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (QUATTR0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_I find it ironic that DOT requires amber lens turn signals in the front but not the back, while Europe is OK with clears in the front but require amber in the back! 

Not quite.
US DOT doesn't require an amber lens in front for the signals. It requires amber light (clear lens and amber bulb is OK).
The amber *lens* that the US (and Canada for that matter) requires in front is for the side marker *reflector*. Ain't no way to get a clear reflector to reflect amber light when white light hits it.
And Euro regs don't allow clear turns in front either. Like the US they have to shine amber (whether it's thru an amber lens or a clear lens and amber bulbs).
Summary:
US:
Front signals must shine amber
Front parking lamps must shine either clear (less popular design) or amber (more popular design).
Rear signals must shine red or amber.
Side marker lamps must shine amber in front, red in rear.
Side reflectors must reflect amber in front, red in rear.
(Hence, the last two are often, but not always, integrated into the same lamp unit. And this is also why most front parking lamps and side marker lamps are often an amber bulb at the corner of the car (kill 2 lighting birds with one stone) and often shared w/the turn signal on a dual-filament bulb, but isn't always the case these days)
Euro:
Front signals must shine amber
Front parking lamps must shine clear
Rear signals must shine amber.
Side marker lamps and reflectors are optional.
Since Euro regs require different color for front signals and parking lamps, this is why Euro cars have usually had "city lights" (parking lamp in the headlamps) separate from the turn signal. Yes you could have a separate white parking lamp instead of in the headlamp but why clutter the car unnecessarily...


_Modified by gti_matt at 1:13 PM 1-23-2006_


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (gti_matt)*

Thanks for clearing that up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I wonder why the US requires side reflectors while Europe doesn't... just think of all the money spent redesigning headlights and bumpers just to meet U.S. regulations. Do these changes really make cars that much safer? Almost all the German cars already have side markers standard anyways, why not leave them as is instead of moving them to the front and rear? I think it detracts from the styling when they add the amber and red side reflectors.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (QUATTR0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_Thanks for clearing that up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I wonder why the US requires side reflectors while Europe doesn't... just think of all the money spent redesigning headlights and bumpers just to meet U.S. regulations.

Right. Ideally the world would figure out how to harmonize most/all these regulations (signal lamp color, what lamps are required, headlamp optic standards, etc.).
In some cases it'd be nice if manufacturers would design a component (where possible) for the highest standard and then just make it once. Like a bumper. AFAIK Canada has the strongest bumper standards (stronger than the US). Make all cars to Canada's standard and ta-da...you have one bumper for Euro, US, and Canada. Although that might mean a fairly large bumper in some cases but it seems these days manufacturers are good at designing bumpers that meet the standard w/o making the car look hideous (certainly better than back in the 70s and 80s).

_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_Do these changes really make cars that much safer? Almost all the German cars already have side markers standard anyways, why not leave them as is instead of moving them to the front and rear? I think it detracts from the styling when they add the amber and red side reflectors.

Well I'm not sure if ECE regs require the side *blinker* to be near the doors (the most popular spot seems to be behind the front wheel well or in the mirror housing). Yet US and Canadian spec cars like to put the side marker in front of the front wheel well somewhere (although I have seen some behind it as well...Acura TL, early 90s Subaru Legacy, 1st-gen RAV4). US/Canadian side markers also tend to be a little larger than Euro side blinkers b/c of the reflector that is required.
In a perfect world I think probably take most ECE standards, slap Canadian bumper standards on top of that, and slap on a requirement for US/Canadian side marker lamps and call it a day. That I think would be the best combo of all standards.
IMHO US-style side marker lamps don't have to look klutzy or tacked on if they're integrated into corner-mounted light assemblies. But when Euro carmakers make a car and don't have a lamp at a corner of a car (e.g.: B5.5 Passat where the tail no longer wrapped around the side of the car), that's when they gotta tack on something extra.


----------



## Mogul2001 (Mar 17, 2003)

Hey thanks a lot for theose comparison pictures 27spots !
Can somebody post a picture of a US spec tail light with the hazard light flashing ?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (Mogul2001)*

I took some pics of this install myself. 

Posted a DIY


_Modified by RyanA3 at 10:54 AM 1/29/2006_


----------



## OO3 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (agarc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agarc* »_I emailed Audi about the taillights before, and they replied saying that American's prefer red turn signals. Where in the world are they getting their data from? And how does that fly when the euro-spec ones look solid red?

Americans who buy American cars prefer red turns. I buy European cars to have amber turns. Audi NA needs to stop asking Americans what we prefer and just build what we expect.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (27spots)*


_Quote, originally posted by *27spots* »_Haha! Pick one to your liking:
1. I work for AOL?


CC3?


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (OO3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OO3* »_

Are you kidding? Someday when you get rear ended when making a turn you will understand why red turn signals suck









You guys really believe that an inattentive driver, who doesn't see red flashing lights, will see amber flashing lights?








Besides, amber, on a traffic light, means "throttle!" to way too many drivers. Red still means stop.










_Modified by Nuvolari at 1:02 AM 2/7/2006_


----------



## A3Migster (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (Nuvolari)*

I dunno, personally, I pay more attention to amber turn signals and I think that they provide a brighter contrast, especially on dark cars and/or cars with all red tails (like my lava grey A3). I take note of this everytime I walk to my car in an overcast day and open remote my car. Yes, a really inattentive driver will be inattentive if I had a dozen led's on my trunk flashing a big a$$ sign "I'M TURNING, IDIOT" but for those just droning on in their daily commute, I think amber would help.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (A3Migster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3Migster* »_I dunno, personally, I pay more attention to amber turn signals and I think that they provide a brighter contrast, especially on dark cars and/or cars with all red tails (like my lava grey A3). 

I agree. And I eventually swapped out my taillights as well. In a world of cell phones and laptops on the passenger seat, and/or kids in the car, satellite radio, navigation... People are scanning more and not paying complete attention to other cars. If someone is scanning and looks up and sees red for a blink, think it's just a taillight, and they'll look back at the nav screen. If they see amber they'll know it's a turn signal. 
I remember driving and scanning myself, seeing a yellow traffic signal. Crept up to the light, stopped. Looked around, guy behind me beeped. I look up, it was a blinking yellow light! 
It was very easy to install the new taillights. Link: http://www.dvagonline.com/viewtopic.php?t=204


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (A3Migster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3Migster* »_I dunno, personally, I pay more attention to amber turn signals and I think that they provide a brighter contrast, especially on dark cars and/or cars with all red tails (like my lava grey A3). 

I agree. And I eventually swapped out my taillights as well. In a world of cell phones and laptops on the passenger seat, and/or kids in the car, satellite radio, navigation... People are scanning more and not paying complete attention to other cars. If someone is scanning and looks up and sees red for a blink, think it's just a taillight, and they'll look back at the nav screen. If they see amber they'll know it's a turn signal. 
I remember driving and scanning myself, seeing a yellow traffic signal. Crept up to the light, stopped. Looked around, guy behind me beeped. I look up, it was a blinking yellow light! 
It was very easy to install the new taillights. Link: http://www.dvagonline.com/viewtopic.php?t=204


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (Nuvolari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuvolari* »_
You guys really believe that an inattentive driver, who doesn't see red flashing lights, will see amber flashing lights?










I'm a very attentive drive and constantly I am questioning is that guy tapping the brakes on that truck or coming into my lane.. I usually take the more cautious side and go with the turn signal till I know for sure but if it was amber you would never have to question it.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (OO3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OO3* »_
Americans who buy American cars prefer red turns. I buy European cars to have amber turns. Audi NA needs to stop asking Americans what we prefer and just build what we expect. 









My jeep blinks yellow my Audi blinks red.. go figure.
Its not as cut and dry.
Actually one of my favorite stupid lighting cars is the dodge spirit... It has one tailight assembly for the US and europe so it actually has a yellow section however in the US they dumb it down to the one bulb does parking light, brake and turn signal...


----------



## cbpagent (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (Pannikattk)*

I agree with your why change the lights out. They look the same it isn't like they are nice looking LED lights. I would save the money and put it towards a chip.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (cbpagent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbpagent* »_I agree with your why change the lights out. They look the same it isn't like they are nice looking LED lights. I would save the money and put it towards a chip.

noone is questioning the rank of this mod with regard to the "cool" list. 
chip is done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
running out of mods.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (cbpagent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbpagent* »_I agree with your why change the lights out. They look the same it isn't like they are nice looking LED lights. I would save the money and put it towards a chip.

Why do all mods have to look like something... a chip doesn't look like anything but it gives you performance.. These may not look like anything off but they keep that F150 out of your back seat.
Seems like a good value to me...


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (PD Performance)*

I thinks its a good mod. I've been rear ended before making a left turn and it isn't fun(with red turn signals). Don't know if the amber lights would have made a difference, but I'm all for it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redbora (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (yam)*

I'm sorry but to say that if the light blinks amber to red or whatever color will "aid" in not getting rear ended is garbage. If your going to get hit, it doesn't matter what color it is, your going to get hit, and most likely it's because the driver wasn't paying attention and or was speeding. It is in the hands of other drivers, and since it is apparent that most drivers are not paying attention enough on the road, it doesn't make any difference what color it is. If you say that yellow is more apparent, than i say last time i checked your suppose to stop if u see a red light, blinking or not. In this day and age in which, everyone on the road is trying to do a million things at once and the roads are more populated than ever, it is up to "us", to be a responsible driver to pay attention to the road at all times for the safety of yourself and others. Hell, around here, u'll be lucky to have other drivers even use a blinker, let alone notice if it's a amber or red blinking light. 
not to high jack your thread, but just my two cents, this mod is in my opinion, clearly for personal preference and does not aid in preventing rear end accidents


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (redbora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redbora* »_not to high jack your thread, but just my two cents, this mod is in my opinion, clearly for personal preference and does not aid in preventing rear end accidents

It took you 4 months to to type all that?


----------



## redbora (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (dan-phx)*

i just saw the post now because i was searching for something


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

So the red led brakelights don't get your attention? They always get mine, even when I'm not paying attention.


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

i wisht they made clear turn signals..


----------



## jmatxu (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

If you want clear turn signals, buy a Honda.


----------



## redbora (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (jmatxu)*


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (redbora)*

I can swap my Euro taillights with someone if they cover the shipping costs..


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_I can swap my Euro taillights with someone if they cover the shipping costs..










DONE! Email or AIM me, let's talk.




_Modified by OOOO-A3 at 10:14 AM 6-15-2006_


----------



## KO-R32 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_I can swap my Euro taillights with someone if they cover the shipping costs..









What gives? Didn't like em, how come the swap?


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (KO-R32)*

what?


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (KO-R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KO-R32* »_What gives? Didn't like em, how come the swap?

His car is in Europe. It (obviously) came with Euro tails. Mine is in the US..... Since we both want what we don't have, this satisfies both of us! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i hope I wont be pulled over for heaving red signals but it looks cool


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

Case of the grass is greener on the other side?
Hope you both get what you want.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (yam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_Case of the grass is greener on the other side?


No. Yellower/redder.


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*

gotcha.


----------



## AZA3 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: (yam)*

I'm gonna pretend I'm European. I like my red tail.


----------



## KO-R32 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_His car is in Europe. It (obviously) came with Euro tails. Mine is in the US..... Since we both want what we don't have, this satisfies both of us! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I guessed that but then the "Berkeley Ca" location seemed at odds with that guess.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (KO-R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KO-R32* »_
I guessed that but then the "Berkeley Ca" location seemed at odds with that guess.























Berkeley is where I study and Turkey is where I live and where my car is(look at my sig). winters are looong without my A3 =...(


----------



## quadric (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (27spots)*


_Quote, originally posted by *27spots* »_Got them from http://www.euro-audi-parts.com
_Modified by 27spots at 4:47 PM 1-10-2006_

Anyone know where to get these Euro tail lamps from... seems like all the after market deals don't have them any more. TIA


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (27spots)*

27spots
are you selling your oem taillamps? if you are... how much.
(thinking of LED project)
e


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (quadric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quadric* »_
Anyone know where to get these Euro tail lamps from... seems like all the after market deals don't have them any more. TIA

http://www.vagparts.com


----------



## 27spots (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (tiptronic)*

My OEM's are in storage. 
PM me an offer. 


_Modified by 27spots at 3:37 PM 4-2-2008_


----------



## 27spots (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (quadric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quadric* »_
Anyone know where to get these Euro tail lamps from... seems like all the after market deals don't have them any more. TIA

If I remember right, I emailed them to find pricing and availability because the lights weren't on the website. You could do the same. It's been a long time! I bought them a month or two after I got the car.


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (27spots)*

I like how Americans tout safety as the reason for amber turn signals but try and delete their side markers. I love how Euros try to implement side markers touting safety but try to get red turn signals.
It's all about the image of being slightly different. Admit it people!


----------



## scipher (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (BumbleBeeJBG)*

Do side markers even do anything safety related?


----------



## Craig3Q (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: European Tail Light Change Out (scipher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scipher* »_Do side markers even do anything safety related?

Why wouldn't they? I mean, don't they help make your car visible from the side, maybe helping you avoid getting t-boned, just to pull an example out of my hat?


----------

